# What some won't do for a photo!



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2016)

Flight path is known for low-flying planes coming in to the airport.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2016)

Not to bright

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2016)

BUT..  did he get the shot?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, the same shot he could get walking around the parked planes on the tarmac.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2016)

You assume way too much.

Most tarmacs don't have a public road attached to them.

And some are not accessing to the public.

And he could have been taking a video.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 13, 2016)

480sparky said:


> You assume way too much.
> 
> Most tarmacs don't have a public road attached to them.
> 
> ...


Or are you assuming that's my assumption...
My point is that this is an easily staged shot that doesn't require that level of stupid behavior to accomplish.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

480sparky said:


> You assume way too much.
> 
> Most tarmacs don't have a public road attached to them.
> 
> ...


Some people common sense just chose to pass by.  
Including, but not limited to this guy.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

Watchful said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > You assume way too much.
> ...


By using your "levitation" powers there or using your helicopter to raise the plane into the air with a running engine?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



He inverts his flying $1mil heli in midair as the plane passes over (or is it under??) to get the shot.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Some people common sense just chose to pass by.
> Including, but not limited to this guy.


 Ehh... he looks pretty well secured to me... lots of safety straps.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2016)

Watchful said:


> My point is that this is an easily staged shot that doesn't require that level of stupid behavior to accomplish.


 Agree; this could easily be a simple 'cut & paste' composite, or one of those 'catching the sun' perspective shots.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 13, 2016)

480sparky said:


> He inverts his flying $1mil heli in midair as the plane passes over (or is it under??) to get the shot.



Didn't I see that once on an episode of Airwolf?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > He inverts his flying $1mil heli in midair as the plane passes over (or is it under??) to get the shot.
> ...



Twice, actually.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > My point is that this is an easily staged shot that doesn't require that level of stupid behavior to accomplish.
> ...



They might have used photoshop's new insert low flying plane feature.  Haven't tried it myself, because it just sounded silly to me.. but, that might be it.


----------



## Overread (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people common sense just chose to pass by.
> ...


He's not wearing a fricking Parachute.  That's a backpack.   Besides something tells me that Mighty Ladder isn't going to warrant that thing used that way.  

It's bad enough that the warning label on curling irons state that they are for EXTERNAL use only.  Now ladders will have a label stating Ladder is not to be used as a mountain climbing device.  

One of those camelots pulls loose letting that ladder go and it could pull more camelots loose, especially if ladder and photographer get tangled up.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Photographer Nearly Swept Away While Shooting Seascape Tutorial*


----------



## Overread (Apr 13, 2016)

What amuses me more - is that the climber has nothing on him


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 13, 2016)

Overread said:


> What amuses me more - is that the climber has nothing on him



Yup.. good ole "Street Pizza" Malone.  Wow, we're really going to miss that guy...


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Some people common sense just chose to pass by.
> Including, but not limited to this guy.


I don't know who the photographer is, but I do know who the climber is -  Alex Honnold.


----------



## limr (Apr 13, 2016)

KmH said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people common sense just chose to pass by.
> ...


----------



## snowbear (Apr 13, 2016)

I put those right up there with "Hold my beer and watch this."


----------



## MaximS (Apr 13, 2016)

That's some pretty crazy stuff, props to the guy for getting that close.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2016)

KmH said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people common sense just chose to pass by.
> ...


I could never free climb like that, but with appropriate safety gear?   That would be fun, and think of the view!!!!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

tirediron said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


What, you want me to repeat what I said in the attached post?   Stairs are for climbing, mountains are for looking at and skiing down.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> ............  Stairs are for climbing, mountains are for looking at and skiing down.



You don't shoot mountains?


----------



## Achaicus (Apr 15, 2016)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > ............  Stairs are for climbing, mountains are for looking at and skiing down.
> ...



Nah, they are way to tough to eat...


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2016)

Achaicus said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Slow cooking, new tech for old style


----------



## gsgary (Apr 15, 2016)

Rally Car Runs Over Photographer

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Apr 15, 2016)

MaximS said:


> That's some pretty crazy stuff, props to the guy for getting that close.



Props indeed. Right to the face.


----------



## runnah (Apr 15, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Rally Car Runs Over Photographer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



"Runs over" is a bit of an over statement. "Gently nudged" is more apt.

Besides, rally fans don't feel pain, otherwise they couldn't stand in the rain, snow and sun to watch some tarted up hatchback scoot by.

p.s. I love rally.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 15, 2016)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Rally Car Runs Over Photographer
> ...


I was nearly hit a few times when I used to shoot it

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have always admired the fool hardy Britts.  They are up for anything once.   Pudding made from blood. (I actually like blood pudding and even like Rumbledethumps but you can keep the Stargazy Pie.)  
The Great Panjandrum, Barley water and even Bicycle Polo.  But by God they are a hardy lot of dare devils.  Plus why not, they have free health care!


----------



## MaxHartman (May 3, 2016)

There are many locations like this one where planes fly particularly low. Yes it's probably very dangerous to stand there but it's about the experience! All a picture is is pixels, so if you're just going to copy and paste an image, what's the point of owning a camera! Being a photographer, to me, means capturing the rawness in experiences. That's exactly what this guy is doing! (Except I just wouldn't do it)


----------



## astroNikon (May 3, 2016)

I'd be extremely worried that, being a Cessna, the mid mounted engine would cut my head.
If he is that low to the undercarriage then the propeller must have been within a hair of his head (pun intended).

If you like low aircraft, then you have to go to Maho Beach at Princess Juliana International Airport in St Maarten.


----------

